# PPI Art Heatsinks



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

Just curious if there might be a source for raw PPI Art heatsink extrusion..... ?

I know some of the Old School PG fans have found sourced MS heatsink material to build custom amplifiers.... wondering if this could be a possibility for these wonderful PPI Arts....

Thanks
J


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I think i just saw a listing with a crap load of ppi heat sinks. It's on Phoenix forum under interesting find.


It seems everyone wants PPI's lol the whole lot sold quickly.


PhoenixPhorum
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All of my Car Audio equipment
2 phoenix gold titanium 500.4 amplifier 4 channel (Used) -$175/pc.
Memphis amplifier 4 channel 50x4 with spacers -$215/set
Phoenix gold bass cube brand new - $200
Audio control MVC (brand new in the box-gray)- $175
PPI Precision Power black FRX 456 (brand new) - $200 sold
PPI Precision Power DEQ black (mint condition)- $200 sold
PPI Precision Power DEQ gray (used)-$125 sold
Alpine KCE 415I (brand new)- $25
Alpine KTX-H100 (used in the box)-$50
Alpine PXA-H100 (used in the box)-$50
1 PPI Precision Power circuit board A100-$25 sold
1 PPI Precision Power circuit board A204-$50 sold
1 MB Quart 160.03KX (Brand new in the box)-$125
1 MB Quart 160.03KX (Used in the box)-$75
1 JL Audio 8W7 subwoofer 8” (gently used in box)-$225
1 set (2 PCS.) Solo Baric 8” classic subwoofers (used )- $80/set sold
1 Solo Baric 8” 2 ohms subwoofer (1 pc.) (new in the box)- $65 sold
1 Solo Baric S8D 8” subwoofer (brand new in the box)-$75 sold
2 Solo Baric S8D 8” subwoofer (used)- $80/set sold
1 Solo Baric S12D 4 ohms Subwoofer (gently used in the box)- $100 sold
3 PPI Precision Power spacers (blank aluminum fair condition)- $50/3 pcs. sold
3 MB Quart DWF 304 (12” subwoofer dual voice coil used)- $50/pc.
1 MB Quart PWE 304 (12” subwoofer dual voice coil used)-$75
1 PPI A1200.2 PPI Precision Power (paint removed from shell needs repaired, will power on)-$175 sold
3 A1200.2 PPI Precision Power SHELL (no amp, 1 has original art series paint others aluminum) $100/pc. sold
2 AX606.2 PPI Precision Power SHELL (polished aluminum)-$100/pc. sold
1 AX606.2 amplifier PPI Precision Power (mint condition)- $550 sold
1 AX400 PPI Precision Power SHELL (polished aluminum)-$40 sold
1 A100 PPI Precision Power SHELL (polished aluminum)-$25 sold
1 A204 PPI Precision Power SHELL (polished aluminum)-$35 sold
2 A200 PPI Precision Power SHELL (1 polished, and one black with end plates) $30/pc. sold
1 A404 amplifier PPI Precision Power (chipped and used)-$175 sold
1 A404 amplifier PPI Precision Power (great condition)-$150 sold
2 A600.2 amplifier PPI Precision Power (chipped and used) -$200/pc.
1 A600 PPI Precision Power amplifier (used, water cooled) -$225 sold
1 A300.2 PPI Precision Power amplifier (doesn’t work at all)-$50
1 A100.2 PPI Precision Power (used, chipped) -$30
1 A204 PPI Precision Power (used, chipped) -$45
Might be able to negotiate the prices. GRAND TOTAL: $5,225.00


----------

